
Meteor denormalized-view package for easy “meterialized-view” creation - thebarty
https://github.com/thebarty/meteor-denormalized-views
======
thebarty
Hi guys, I have created a new package for meteor that makes it easy to create
"view-only"-collections within your meteor project. You can use it to create
searchable data. Please check it out and leave me some feedback! :-)

